# Anorexic Glofish



## johnnybig (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Glo-Fish, the bigger one not the tetra, and I have noticed for the last several days he won't eat. I've tried feeding him separate and he seems not interested. Today I noticed he is hanging out at the top gasping for air. I know he's on his way down the toilet but figured I could ask to see what the issue might be. PH levels are slightly high but should be ok, Amonia and Nits levels are all good. He also appears to be losing scales? It kinda looks that way anyway. Any Ideas?


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

What would you consider slightly high? Also, what would you consider Ammonia and Nitrites as being "all good." Specifics are always helpful. How long has the tank been running? How are the other fish? What are they? 

Given the high ph, I would assume this is a new tank in which the ammonia is high, meaning the fish is essentially suffocating from ammonia poisoning and gasping at the top for air. Water change, immediately. Best suggestion I can give without better information. Make sure to condition the new water.


----------



## johnnybig (Aug 16, 2012)

He's with 3 others in his school. PH is at 6.8 Ammonia is 0 ppm the nits, Nitrite and rate is at 0pmm as well. I use a LED wand bubbler as well as a whisper 100 for the air. My tank is a 20 gal. The closer I look he definitely has some find missing. Almost looks like small chunks are falling out of his side. He's the only one that seems to have this problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

A pH of 6.8 is not at all high. I am not sure what is going on with your glofish, but I do wish you luck in getting him/her well again.


----------



## johnnybig (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone suggested it might be droopsy


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

If your fish looks like a pinecone then it is dropsy. Does your glofish look like a pinecone?


----------

